# Nice jig... and mounting a router in an MFT table???



## AshleyJ (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm hoping MT Stringer responds to this since I know he has a bench top drilled like an MFT table for many clamping options... and I welcome other responses too...

Background: I bought my first router in December and I'm digesting many router table pictures on this forum and on YouTube prior to building one. I just watched a 9 minute YouTube video on a very clever jig for cutting templates for routing corners. The video is here: 




At offset 0:40, I noticed that he's _mounted his router beneath an MFT table_ or clone (ie 20mm holes drilled everywhere on 96mm centers). This grabbed my attention since I'm preparing to build a bench like this, and I've have never considered mounting a router this way, especially without a plate beneath a hole that small.

So my questions are...
Would you ever consider mounting a router under an MFT like this?
Is there any reason to do so without a plate as this video has done... or would you install a standard plate (as is my bias)?
How would your use of a router table change if you had all those holes available for clamping or setup?

Aside, if you scrutinize videos like I do, these offsets into the video may also be useful...
0:40, first look at the router through an MFT hole.
1:21, first glance at how the jig adjusts between pieces clamped on the MFT.
1:42, required jig pieces and cutting layout.
2:15, setting up the jig
3:25, setting up to use the jig
5:12, cutting templates in various sizes and angles


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Too complex for me. I would just make something along the lines of the Woodpecker thingy, that would work for me. Or, you could do what either of these does.




https://www.woodmagazine.com/video/make-rounded-corners-with-your-router


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

The kid did a nice take on using a router to make corners!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

It appears he has his router bolted to the mft. I see 4 hole bolt pattern. I wonder how clumsy/difficult it would be to change bits. Most likely a trim router. I guess he can get under the table to make adjustments. Dang youngsters1:surprise::grin:


Yep, He was using the DeWalt 611 router. It is easy to remove the motor from the fixed dbase when it is not needed. And it is a one wrench operation when changing bits. The button on the motor locks the shaft so only one wrench is required to change bits. I know, I have one.


----------



## AshleyJ (Dec 1, 2017)

@Mike, as someone who likes dog holes in his bench, what would you like and dislike about a router mounted in a table like that?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Router bit size is limited to about 5/8 inch diameter because the holes in the mft are 20mm. Mine are 3/4 inch (slightly smaller).

What I like about a router table insert is the ability to change insert plates so the opening for the bit can be changed accordingly. That was very evident when I tried to use a raised panel cutter. I was using a Rockler plate and the hole was not big enough for the cutter to fit through. I ended up adding a 1/4 inch auxiliary top with a larger opening and mounted the cutter from to top side. After that, I switched to the Kreg plate. The opening was big enough for the cutter to fit through (almost 3 1/2 inches in diameter). Several inserts are available so the opening around the bit can be adjusted as needed. This helps when routing small items.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

MFT??
I know MDF https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medium-density_fibreboard


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> MFT??
> I know MDF https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medium-density_fibreboard


Maybe Multi Function Table ??

HErb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey Ashley and welcome. I also have been looking for something to round over corners and Rocker had theirs on sale this Christmas. It's very well made and I am getting ready to use it in a day or so. I do think you would have to use it in a router table. It's not all that hard to build a cheap router table. Check You Tube for ideas.

Rockler Corner Radius Routing Templates | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware

I also like MFT tables and bought this one made by Armor.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

hawkeye10 said:


> It's not all that hard to build a cheap router table. Check You Tube for ideas.


Or, check RouterForums.
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/17212-wanted-pictures-your-router-table.html


----------



## AshleyJ (Dec 1, 2017)

@Ralph & Herb...
Yes, MFT = Multi Function Table. I think the naming comes from Festool, who's happy to charge you a mint for a piece of MDF with 20mm holes on 96mm centers. There are much less expensive ways to do it, as a couple people in this forum have discussed previously. MFT proponents like their many options for clamping, dogs, etc. I've never used one, but I'm starting an experiment (since I'm rebuilding a shop anyway) to build around such a bench and see how it affects my workflow. I posted the video because I was a bit surprised to see a router mounted in an MFT *without* a plate or insert.

More generally...
I think the jig is slick, but that's not really my interest in the thread. I posted it because it inspired a sudden head-full of what-if questions about either mounting my router under the MFT I'm building, or drilling MFT style holes in the top of a separate router table.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

@AshleyJ - Check out Ron Paulks Total Station on YouTube. You might be able to incorporate a router insert plate in to your top. With it supported from underneath by a pair of 2x4s on saw horses, it should be stable enough for work.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

One of our members built that jig a few years back and it does indeed work as well as he demonstrates. Unfortunately, I'm suffering from CRS at the moment and can't remember who it was.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

BrianS said:


> One of our members built that jig a few years back and it does indeed work as well as he demonstrates. Unfortunately, I'm suffering from CRS at the moment and can't remember who it was.


:grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin: No charge for our friendly service.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/83529-corner-radius-jig-maker.html


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> :grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin: No charge for our friendly service.
> 
> Thanks Mike. I knew someone would find it for me.... :grin:


----------

